# If You Post Pics of Your Girlfriend then So Will I.



## Gypo Logger (Jan 16, 2015)

She's a wild one!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

I ain't got no girlfriend John........but here's a pic of my wife and myself...


----------



## weedkilla (Jan 17, 2015)

This isn't going to end well. Is it?


----------



## weedkilla (Jan 17, 2015)

And then Randy goes and posts a lovely pic of him and his wife.


----------



## Redoakranch (Jan 17, 2015)

My wife would get mad if I posted a pic of my girlfriend!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> This isn't going to end well. Is it?



You owe us a picture.....


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

Redoakranch said:


> My wife would get mad if I posted a pic of my girlfriend!



We don't care........we want pics.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh god don't show this thread to 08f150


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I ain't got no girlfriend John........but here's a pic of my wife and myself...



IAFF, did you ever work in the Fire Service?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

Nope.......I have a friend that gave me a bunch of shirts he outgrew.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 17, 2015)

This was taken earlier today. She said, "no more chainsaws until you sell some off". Not really, she loves it when I put smelly saws in our car.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 17, 2015)

I hate you guys! You're outdoing me at every turn!


----------



## cre10 (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 17, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> This was taken earlier today. She said, "no more chainsaws until you sell some off". Not really, she loves it when I put smelly saws in our car.
> 
> View attachment 395280


She looks dangerous in a nice kind of way.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have two girlfriends!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I ain't got no girlfriend John........but here's a pic of my wife and myself...


That's a great picture Randy!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

I think so too John. 

I'd been wanting to see Warren Haynes for many years.......I was sure glad to be there.

The lovely little woman being with me made it even better.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 17, 2015)

Would I be wrong if I fell in love?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

Not at all. 

Bed time for me John. 

Catch you later bud.


----------



## Redoakranch (Jan 17, 2015)

Heres a painting of my girlfriends!


----------



## weedkilla (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> You owe us a picture.....


Alright - seeing as you played nice. 


I took the gf to see snow for the first time and apparently we needed to take a selfie.


----------



## treesmith (Jan 17, 2015)

Wifey and I are on the right


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermin said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Bed time for me John.
> 
> Catch you later bud.


Ya, I think I'll head off to bed myself. The home brew seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 17, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 395300
> 
> Ya, I think I'll head off to bed myself. The home brew seems to be doing the trick.


I don't know who they were laughing at. It was either me or Woodsjunkie or maybe Dozer Dan.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 17, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I have two girlfriends!
> View attachment 395290



your just gonna love it when they get into highschool  girls are the worst bud. just remember that sleep over at a friends means party time LOL. wife and i have a god child who's 13 now. grade 8 and she's already getting into trouble  wrong crowd i guess. her moms a single parent which is annoying. seems i'm always in the middle of damn near everything. was asked to go find her a couple months ago cause she was "at a friends" but was apparently not there when her mom called. kids are so dumb these days or maybe adults are smarter? the father of her friend is a buddy of mine so we drove through town and of course we find a suspect house. head on in acting like we're guests. should have seen their face when they noticed we were there  it's like time stopped LOL. we then found out that the people who lived there were 20 serving the girls alcohol. my buddy especially didn't take that lightly and i'll leave it at that. we took all their booze too . not all kids end up that way though so hopefully yours don't give you any problems. very nice pic of your friends clint. didn't mean to scare ya. for the record, she has been good since.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 17, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> She looks dangerous in a nice kind of way.


She was just modeling the new rifle we picked up for our son so he could see a pic of it. It was shipped from AL so we had to get it from a local FFL.


----------



## Four Paws (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey John, what about that girl with the vacuum? I remember you spoke highly of her.


----------



## towingace (Jan 17, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> Hey John, what about that girl with the vacuum? I remember you spoke highly of her.


All is quiet...I think he fell asleep.


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 17, 2015)

The boss and I... and a keg of beer in the background.... it was a great night. 20 years married last August..


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 17, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> Hey John, what about that girl with the vacuum? I remember you spoke highly of her.


You must be referring to the cleaning wench. I talk to her on occasion. She used to suck all the sawdust off me when I came home. Robyn is her name.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 17, 2015)

AKDoug said:


> The boss and I... and a keg of beer in the background.... it was a great night. 20 years married last August..


Doug, she is real cute. Hang on to her.


----------



## towingace (Jan 17, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 395307


Daaamn, that is NICE! ...How long of a bar does she have?


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 17, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Doug, she is real cute. Hang on to her.


She isn't going anywhere.. we're two peas in a pod. We're still madly in love after all these years.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 17, 2015)

towingace said:


> Daaamn, that is NICE! ...How long of a bar does she have?


As I remember it was 36". I had Russian hands and Roman fingers.


----------



## towingace (Jan 17, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Would I be wrong if I fell in love?View attachment 395295


Nice pic, John. Where's your tinfoil hat? Actually, the top of yer noggin looks a lot better than the last pics I saw of it.


----------



## mels (Jan 17, 2015)

Me Bride. Loading up from last years East Coast Shovelhead Party in the Adirondacks. Gotta love a girl that digs tent campin' and old Shovels...


----------



## drf255 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Rudedog (Jan 17, 2015)

We've been married 34 years.


----------



## David Young (Jan 17, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 395300
> 
> Ya, I think I'll head off to bed myself. The home brew seems to be doing the trick.


That's an old pic john. Was that ed Russ and trinity?


----------



## coltont (Jan 17, 2015)

There's my warden.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 17, 2015)

GF three years Wife 27..... We have passed the wood cutting phase.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jan 17, 2015)

mels said:


> View attachment 395327
> 
> 
> Me Bride. Loading up from last years East Coast Shovelhead Party in the Adirondacks. Gotta love a girl that digs tent campin' and old Shovels...


So mode it be!


----------



## Chris_In_VT (Jan 17, 2015)

Well she spent 12 weeks in a tent with me this summer, I think she's alright 

[photo="large"]2425[/photo]
On the Long Trail
[photo="large"]2426[/photo]
On the NFCT


----------



## djones (Jan 17, 2015)

My best helper


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

Great thread men........

Thanks.


----------



## clayczech (Jan 17, 2015)

One of our worst wedding announcement photos ever.


----------



## Four Paws (Jan 17, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> You must be referring to the cleaning wench. I talk to her on occasion. She used to suck all the sawdust off me when I came home. Robyn is her name.


----------



## Str8six (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 17, 2015)

Four Paws said:


>


Lol, the long arm of the internet.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 17, 2015)

David Young said:


> That's an old pic john. Was that ed Russ and trinity?


Ya, that was at Jokers GTG. It was a lot of fun. Where's the lap monkey pic? I think Dennis Cahoon may have it.
John


----------



## skippysphins (Jan 17, 2015)

Here one of my better half and myself!


----------



## dgb84 (Jan 17, 2015)

Here's a couple of my wife. We've been married for 5 years and together for 11.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 17, 2015)

My daughter and my wife (pre school pics), and one of us on vacation last year. That's my ugly mug in the back..


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 17, 2015)

I gotts no girlfriend.........How about ex girlfriend??? She was a good one too.....could always keep up...no lagging or whining...she was my girlfriend for 17 yrs......was a hell of a run.......Got together on Memorial Day Weekend.....she was just 22 yrs old ....... ."I was a little older and I'd been around" as a line from the Band song goes.....But.....at the end of the day, three yrs later, I don't miss her......'cause though I lost a damn good girlfriend........I gained a hell of a wife!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 17, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Here one of my better half and myself! View attachment 395446


And all this time I thought you were a teenager. I better get that chain in the mail real pronto!
Great pic btw!
John


----------



## rocketnorton (Jan 17, 2015)

her best "new Canadian" impression, new til shirts, us out ridin - my school gr 2-6...


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 17, 2015)

Here is a Christmas card picture of the two of us at Pebble Beach.


----------



## skippysphins (Jan 17, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> And all this time I thought you were a teenager. I better get that chain in the mail real pronto!
> Great pic btw!
> John


Lol I wish buddy
Chris


----------



## CR500 (Jan 17, 2015)

drf255 said:


> View attachment 395360
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



How did you get a picture of my GF???? just the other day I had to install a mid PTO kit on that tractor for her..... jeez lol


----------



## Stock (Jan 17, 2015)

Submitted the request in triplicate, it was met with the usual gruff remark.........................


----------



## msvold (Jan 17, 2015)

Married since 91. The Echo Hat is because they sponsor PBR.


----------



## mikey517 (Jan 17, 2015)

Been my "girlfriend" for nearly 36 years.


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 17, 2015)

And this is my bride and I at a CSN concert


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## ford4500 (Jan 17, 2015)

my two girl friends and the wife when she found out how much a 3120 costView attachment 395607


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 17, 2015)

There's the fam last year... My wife threatened to have a stand in and photoshop in my head if I didn't sit for it.


----------



## Poleman (Jan 17, 2015)

My "Best friend" and wife!!!


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 17, 2015)

Rudedog said:


> Here is a Christmas card picture of the two of us at Pebble Beach.
> View attachment 395476


If thems pebbles I don't want to see Maryland rocks.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 17, 2015)

kz1000 said:


> If thems pebbles I don't want to see Maryland rocks.


3 dirty dogs.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 17, 2015)

How come Americans are so good looking? Especially the women?
John


----------



## coltont (Jan 17, 2015)

Home cooking good booze and hard work


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 17, 2015)

Always faithful, unlike my 2nd wife. Ain't she a beaut!


----------



## Fire8 (Jan 17, 2015)

36 years 3 boys two daughters in laws and one rotten dog


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 17, 2015)

Ok John, you done posted pics of five different wimmins, Yer getting too damn old to be foolin around like that.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 17, 2015)

coltont said:


> Home cooking good booze and hard work


Well how come I don't look like Lee Van Cleef then?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I ain't got no girlfriend John........but here's a pic of my wife and myself...


The right half of that pic is hard to look at,,But, yer muh cuz so we be cool. OK somebody que the nut shot pic.lol


----------



## woods works (Jan 17, 2015)

15 years ago--me and my girl friend





Now the big dog has taken my place----------


----------



## singletrack100 (Jan 17, 2015)

Mano, I've never posted a pic... how the heck do I do that. I'd love to join in!

Duane


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 17, 2015)

singletrack100 said:


> Mano, I've never posted a pic... how the heck do I do that. I'd love to join in!
> 
> Duane


Easy,if you have the pic on your computer, Just hit upload a file at the bottom of the window, It will take you to your computer controls, click on pictures and then click on the pic you have and it will load it


----------



## singletrack100 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 17, 2015)

I see you figured it out.


----------



## singletrack100 (Jan 17, 2015)

Still learning,but that was her while we were in Germny, her homeland, 5 years ago after I came home from Iraq. This was in Hamburg. Thanks!

Duane


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 17, 2015)

2 little girl friends camping a few weeks ago.....





Some ole girl friend Ive known for 15 years....


----------



## skippysphins (Jan 17, 2015)

My wife is my world and my rock !!! As everyone better half is .
Chris


----------



## Jason Smoot (Jan 17, 2015)

My better half and my daughters. Love my family.


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 17, 2015)

Two of my girlfriends. My wife, and 18 mo old granddaughter. She is a joy! Well they both are actually.


----------



## Hinerman (Jan 17, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> My wife is my world and my rock !!! As everyone better half is .
> Chris



Unfortunately, that is not always true. Congratulations to you though.


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 17, 2015)

And my other girlfriend. Daughter turning a bowl.


----------



## Watson394xp (Jan 17, 2015)

My two at quarter horse congress last year....


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jan 17, 2015)

My wife Heather and I a couple of weeks ago...cough cough. I mean five kids and a four year old granddaughter ago lol


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 18, 2015)

Now that we are throwing down the daughter pictures.. I guess it's my turn... oldest daughter 

 and the youngest learning to change a tire.


----------



## like2surf (Jan 18, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Would I be wrong if I fell in love?View attachment 395295


It would be if that's you're cousin.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jan 18, 2015)

http://cousincouples.com/?page=states

Gypo Logger said: ↑
Would I be wrong if I fell in love? View attachment 395295 


like2surf said:


> It would be if that's you're cousin.


 "Cousin Couples" eh.
Mercy sakes, with this little newly found tid-bit, I may just have to go log in at another web site and stir the mud.


----------



## M&Rtree (Jan 18, 2015)

My wife of 10 years and my 6 year old beautiful daughter.


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Jan 18, 2015)

Wife of 4 years. This was on our honeymoon. Took the VFR to Deals gap, TN for a week. Shes a keeper 





Her with my ugly mug.


----------



## beermeatguns (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## gary courtney (Jan 18, 2015)

my bride of 38 years


----------



## jetmd (Jan 18, 2015)

My wonderfull wife of 28 years, enjoying a little stress relief with my GA Precision Win Mod 70


----------



## jetmd (Jan 18, 2015)

And my wife and I. She truely is the best thing in my life!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 18, 2015)

Picture of the wife on a sxs adventure in Wisconsin last fall. She enjoys just about everything I do.


----------



## David Young (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 18, 2015)

Only picture I could find from a couple of years ago, includes the mother in law, wife and our 2 daughters.


----------



## Wannabe123 (Jan 18, 2015)

tacomatrd98 said:


> View attachment 395737



She looks great in Red. The girl is a neat addition to the picture. She's nice looking, but I have one already.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## like2surf (Jan 18, 2015)

Me and mine

My sweetheart sent me this picture the other day while I was in the saw shed. She said she just needed a hug. I told her it would be a couple more hours I had another saw to clean. She's killin me. I don't like putting my saws away dirty.

This is my 16 year old daughter at a SF Giants game.


----------



## ash man (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm embarrassed to say but this is the only picture of my wife of 22 years and me in my phone. Most of them are of my 6 kids. And no my last name is not Yoder.


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


Love the hat.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 18, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Love the hat.


Scott flyrods


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 18, 2015)

Hers a couple of my awesome chainsaw gal


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 18, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> View attachment 395755
> Picture of the wife on a sxs adventure in Wisconsin last fall. She enjoys just about everything I do.




I like your new sig...

Ive cured myself of cad as well.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 18, 2015)

No girlfriend! Lol! Just the wife and I


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 18, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> I like your new sig...
> 
> Ive cured myself of cad as well.



I'm close... Really close..


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 18, 2015)

Wife of 8 years and counting.


----------



## kyle.kipple (Jan 18, 2015)

Not married yet. Together 5 years this march. Shes not tickled about my "stupid saws" but she loves the harley.


----------



## old-cat (Jan 18, 2015)

Magnum783 said:


> View attachment 395897
> 
> Wife of 8 years and counting.


Hi Jared


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 18, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> I'm close... Really close..



You'd be closer if I had said saw.


----------



## JBA (Jan 18, 2015)

tacomatrd98 said:


> Wife of 4 years. This was on our honeymoon. Took the VFR to Deals gap, TN for a week. Shes a keeper
> 
> View attachment 395736
> 
> ...


Anyone that goes double up through the dragon is a keeper. Nice pics man. 5 year participant of the fun called highway 129


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 18, 2015)

old-cat said:


> Hi Jared


Greetings


----------



## JBA (Jan 18, 2015)

This is Big Red and I at a local bike night last summer. We have been married 6 months now but the big joke is how I was crushing on her in high school 25 years ago and too damn shy to do anything about it back then.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 18, 2015)

dang im surrounded with old people.


----------



## JBA (Jan 18, 2015)

Don't worry one day your gonna wake up and be a old geezer too. Is crazy that I'm one of the old guys to the kids at work now.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 18, 2015)

im 24 you must be 38?


----------



## kyle.kipple (Jan 18, 2015)

jakewells said:


> im 24 you must be 38?


I only have you by 2 years. Not everyone is dirt here lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBA (Jan 18, 2015)

45 this year. But having a great time. My forties have been great to me


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 18, 2015)

kyle.kipple said:


> I only have you by 2 years. Not everyone is dirt here lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


your so old you sat behind moses in the 3rd grade


----------



## showrguy (Jan 18, 2015)

kyle.kipple said:


> View attachment 395899
> 
> Not married yet. Together 5 years this march. Shes not tickled about my "stupid saws" but she loves the harley.



kyle,
were you guys layin on a wet couch before ya got on the bike ??


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 18, 2015)

This lady was my next door neighbour. I tried to get into her maple bush, but was glad I didn't because it was already tapped.
The photo here appeared in the Toronto Sun around 04. She is a comedian by profession.
John


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Jan 18, 2015)

JBA said:


> Anyone that goes double up through the dragon is a keeper. Nice pics man. 5 year participant of the fun called highway 129



She loved it actually. It's definitely more challenging with a passenger though and throw on another 40lbs of crap she couldnt leave in the cabin and the bike was definitely sluggish.Up til the year we got married, I made an annual trip down the Blue Ridge Parkway to Deals Gap and Cherehola Skyway. It doesn't matter where you get lost down there the riding is great but the Dragon is special. I've been on the PCH, ridden across country I have yet to find anything that gets the blood pumping quite like the gap. I'm itching to go back as that was the last time I have been there. Rt226A from little switzerland is really good too if you're in that area sometime.

I made it to the dragon for the first time 11 years ago when I was 17. Went on a 1986 VF500F interceptor that I had just put together from a pickup load of boxes and parts. It spun a main bearing is why it was torn down originally. I put a used crank and new bearings in it and headed for TN with less than 50 miles on it. It made it there and halfway back. It spit out a valve tappet in Roanoke, Va on the way back to PA so it rode a trailer the rest of the way home. Drained the oil when I got home and it fell out in the pan. God was being nice to me cause I really didn't want to tear it down just to go fish for a valve tappet.


----------



## JBA (Jan 18, 2015)

What part of Pa are you from?


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 18, 2015)

Here's me and my wife last spring at the beach. Married 25 years last September!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 18, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Here's me and the wife last spring at the beach. Married 25 years last September!


Great picture Dan, but the glare is over exposing the top right of the picture.


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Jan 18, 2015)

JBA said:


> What part of Pa are you from?


Guessing that was aimed at me. South central PA area. SW of Harrisburg.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 18, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> I like your new sig...
> 
> Ive cured myself of cad as well.



How did you do that. Your sig looks pathetic. Oh by the way you need to update your sig.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 18, 2015)

tacomatrd98 said:


> She loved it actually. It's definitely more challenging with a passenger though and throw on another 40lbs of crap she couldnt leave in the cabin and the bike was definitely sluggish.Up til the year we got married, I made an annual trip down the Blue Ridge Parkway to Deals Gap and Cherehola Skyway. It doesn't matter where you get lost down there the riding is great but the Dragon is special. I've been on the PCH, ridden across country I have yet to find anything that gets the blood pumping quite like the gap. I'm itching to go back as that was the last time I have been there. Rt226A from little switzerland is really good too if you're in that area sometime.
> 
> I made it to the dragon for the first time 11 years ago when I was 17. Went on a 1986 VF500F interceptor that I had just put together from a pickup load of boxes and parts. It spun a main bearing is why it was torn down originally. I put a used crank and new bearings in it and headed for TN with less than 50 miles on it. It made it there and halfway back. It spit out a valve tappet in Roanoke, Va on the way back to PA so it rode a trailer the rest of the way home. Drained the oil when I got home and it fell out in the pan. God was being nice to me cause I really didn't want to tear it down just to go fish for a valve tappet.



I always liked the Skyway ride the best. Couldn't count how many times Ive rode the loop. Its been about 9 years since I was up the dragon though. Its practically in my back yard...can be there in 30 minutes on a bike.


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Jan 18, 2015)

Depends what bike your on. My riding buddy is usually on a BMW K1200 so the VFR is pretty strung out keeping up on the Skyway. Its another story in the gap though. Short wheelbase and the V4 make a good twisties bike.


----------



## simonmeridew (Jan 18, 2015)

46 years, and a couple of grandkids


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 18, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Great picture Dan, but the glare is over exposing the top right of the picture.


Yep there seems to be a lot of that in my pics!


----------



## JBA (Jan 18, 2015)

komatsuvarna said:


> I always liked the Skyway ride the best. Couldn't count how many times Ive rode the loop. Its been about 9 years since I was up the dragon though. Its practically in my back yard...can be there in 30 minutes on a bike.


I'm only 589 short miles from Tellico Plains end of the Skyway. I really liked the Blue Ridge Parkway from Maggie Valley to Asheville.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

KG441c said:


> No girlfriend! Lol! Just the wife and IView attachment 395887
> View attachment 395888



Hello Keith.......

Now I have a face to go with the words when you start playing 40 questions with me.


----------



## old-cat (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> when you start playing 400 questions with me.


Fixed it for you


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

Got your jugs done Lynn.....


----------



## old-cat (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Got your jugs done Lynn.....


NICE!!!!!!


----------



## KG441c (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Hello Keith.......
> 
> Now I have a face to go with the words when you start playing 40 questions with me.


I got about 40 more right now!! Lol!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

You need to call me sometime. 

We can chew the fat better that way. 

931-863-5157


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> You need to call me sometime.
> 
> We can chew the fat better that way.
> 
> 931-863-5157



I agree. I love asking questions on the forum, but my personal talks with Randy are more in depth.

I have so much in common with him it's ridiculous. Never would have known without a phone call.


----------



## gary courtney (Jan 18, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I got about 40 more right now!! Lol!


hey man if I become your friend you think I could get that 262?


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 18, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> I agree. I love asking questions on the forum, but my personal talks with Randy are more in depth.
> 
> I have so much in common with him it's ridiculous. Never would have known without a phone call.


I know right! First time I called him we talked for an hour and a half! Only 20 minutes had anything to do with saws!


----------



## KG441c (Jan 18, 2015)

gary courtney said:


> hey man if I become your friend you think I could get that 262?


Lol!! Not likely! I went over that thing with a fine tooth comb. Guy offered me 450 at work a few days ago and I said no. I dont have many saws but proud of the few I have and would pout if I parted with any of them!! Lol! Even my awesome 362c!! Which I really do love!


----------



## RedFir Down (Jan 18, 2015)

As of January 12th. I have been married 7 years to this lovely lady!!! (Dont mind my ugly mug) She is almost 8 years older than me... anymore she is the only one to get carded I guess thats a good thing though!!
She is all a man can ask for in a good woman and then some!! Im very fortunate to say the least.

We were down in Florida with friends and family for a wedding here...





This was a road trip her and I took to see the redwoods a few years ago, we had a blast looking things over and hiking a bunch...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 18, 2015)

RedFir Down said:


> As of January 12th. I have been married 7 years to this lovely lady!!! (Dont mind my ugly mug) She is almost 8 years older than me... anymore she is the only one to get carded I guess thats a good thing though!!
> She is all a man can ask for in a good woman and then some!! Im very fortunate to say the least.
> 
> We were down in Florida with friends and family for a wedding here...
> ...


That's a great picture! The fact that you remember your anniversary to the day means you will be together a long time.


----------



## RedFir Down (Jan 18, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> That's a great picture! The fact that you remember your anniversary to the day means you will be together a long time.


Thanks John! I plan on it... I know 1 thing, I couldn't replace her!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

My wife is 4 years older than I am........but looks much younger than me.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> My wife is 4 years older than I am........but looks much younger than me.


That's what I was thinking Randy, you went and robbed the cradle.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm just an old looking bastard......


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm just an old looking bastard......


I thought you were rather debonair.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 19, 2015)

Here's a pic of a guy stealing my girl friend, but I heard Gologit has her now. Lol


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 19, 2015)

RedFir Down said:


> This was a road trip her and I took to see the redwoods a few years ago, we had a blast looking things over and hiking a bunch...View attachment 395953


Hey! That's only 150 miles from me!


----------



## RedFir Down (Jan 19, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Hey! That's only 150 miles from me!


That's neat Clint! Your fortunate to have some thing that amazing so close to you!!


----------



## JBA (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Got your jugs done Lynn.....


well you know Randy I was sitting on the couch yesterday watching a movie with the wife and she mentioned something about wanting to get her juggs done too.


----------



## spencerpaving (Jan 19, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Here's a pic of a guy stealing my girl friend, but I heard Gologit has her now. LolView attachment 395969


I just talked to the guy in the pic yesterday


----------



## David Young (Jan 19, 2015)

So many fish in the sea I like to keep my options open.


----------



## 028 super (Jan 19, 2015)

My wife of 15 years and my 2 daughters. Some guy is in the background that I don't recognize.


----------



## Weesa20 (Jan 19, 2015)

JBA said:


> Anyone that goes double up through the dragon is a keeper. Nice pics man. 5 year participant of the fun called highway 129



2 up on the Tail is easy if you do it right...









Although it's not as much fun as it used to be since they have LEOs at every corner now. Done it all on a ZX11 cammed ZRX1100 as well, lived out in Hickory NC for a while and would just go get lost for a weekend. If the roads started to get too straight or flat, turn around and get lost in some other direction...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 19, 2015)

JBA said:


> Don't worry one day your gonna wake up and be a old geezer too. Is crazy that I'm one of the old guys to the kids at work now.



I got called "mister" and "sir" the other day. That made me feel old haha.

I got carded at Walmart for spray paint. She wasn't sure that I was over 18... I'm in my 30s, though most days feel double that unfortunatly


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> My wife is 4 years older than I am........but looks much younger than me.



Mine is over 10 years younger...


----------



## Evanrude (Jan 19, 2015)

Me and my gf at the apple orchard this past fall. She likes my awkward smiles in photos.


----------



## square1 (Jan 19, 2015)

There's some really lucky guys on this site (with some very unfortunate companions)


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 19, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> How did you do that. Your sig looks pathetic. Oh by the way you need to update your sig.



with more than one entry....


----------



## BigRed96 (Jan 19, 2015)

Her is my wife of almost 14 years. I don't know why it just shows a piece of the pic. Guess you'll just have to click to see.


----------



## BigRed96 (Jan 19, 2015)

Here is another. Looks like this pic did the same thing.


----------



## like2surf (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> My wife is 4 years older than I am........but looks much younger than me.


Cougar she is!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 19, 2015)

BigRed96 said:


> Her is my wife of almost 14 years. I don't know why it just shows a piece of the pic. Guess you'll just have to click to see.


Mind if I use that picture later?


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 19, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> This lady was my next door neighbour. I tried to get into her maple bush, but was glad I didn't because it was already tapped.
> The photo here appeared in the Toronto Sun around 04. She is a comedian by profession.
> JohnView attachment 395921


1904???? Hell that truck looks a little bit newer!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 19, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> 1904???? Hell that truck looks a little bit newer!!!!



Maybe 2004!!


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 19, 2015)

Nawwww..... Llamabert is much older than that!!!!!!


----------



## atv1965 (Jan 19, 2015)

Here's my bride of about 4 years, she tells me I'm hard to live with!!!!


----------



## whitedogone (Jan 19, 2015)

Me and mine.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 19, 2015)

My wife of 24 years. The catch is she moved out and took a house with her. She has not divorced me yet because I am on her health insurance.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 19, 2015)

2dogs said:


> My wife of 24 years. The catch is she moved out and took a house with her. She has not divorced me yet because I am on her health insurance.


What is her phone number?


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 19, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> What is her phone number?


911


----------



## ash man (Jan 19, 2015)

That sucks, but seems like ur taking it pretty well 2dogs


----------



## David Young (Jan 19, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> What is her phone number?


Hey stupid it's on her chest 7362.


----------



## olyman (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I ain't got no girlfriend John........but here's a pic of my wife and myself...


 your wifes double,,was my classmate,,and still lives about 15 miles form me....


----------



## olyman (Jan 19, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> Unfortunately, that is not always true. Congratulations to you though.


 got that right................


----------



## windthrown (Jan 19, 2015)

Y'all knows about my sweetheart by now... ain't she purdy?



I just wish she would do the dishes now and then, and maybe shave.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 19, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Y'all knows about my sweetheart by now... ain't she purdy?
> 
> View attachment 396166
> 
> I just wish she would do the dishes now and then, and maybe shave.


So hawt right now


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 19, 2015)

Girl friend #2 and I.

You guys like my hair?


----------



## whitedogone (Jan 19, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Y'all knows about my sweetheart by now... ain't she purdy?
> 
> View attachment 396166
> 
> ...


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 19, 2015)

She's a mean bartender too!


----------



## struggle (Jan 19, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I got called "mister" and "sir" the other day. That made me feel old haha.
> 
> I got carded at Walmart for spray paint. She wasn't sure that I was over 18... I'm in my 30s, though most days feel double that unfortunately



I get called sir a lot now and it bugs the daylights out of me. Call my dad that he is near 70 but not me I'm in my early 40s but my hair looks like I'm in my 50s I guess.


----------



## babybart (Jan 19, 2015)

Mmmmmm... Britney Daniels, so fine!


----------



## BigRed96 (Jan 19, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Mind if I use that picture later?


Do as you must. Just don't tell us all about it please.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 19, 2015)

BigRed96 said:


> Do as you must. Just don't tell us all about it please.


Thanks buddeh!


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 19, 2015)

She was my girlfriend at one point. Been married almost 14 years now. Look a little like Mrs Fudd in this pic! 




2453 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## Iceman (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> My wife is 14 years older than I am........but looks much younger than me.



Not so much but she does resemble Dennis the Menace more than you.

You............ maybe more like "Grimace' from the Old McDonalds commercials.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 19, 2015)

Married 6yrs


----------



## David Young (Jan 19, 2015)

komatsuvarna said:


> Girl friend #2 and I.
> 
> You guys like my hair?


Which one are you?


----------



## gary courtney (Jan 19, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Y'all knows about my sweetheart by now... ain't she purdy?
> 
> View attachment 396166
> 
> I just wish she would do the dishes now and then, and maybe shave.


isn't she on the show life below zero


----------



## struggle (Jan 19, 2015)

I think married now for 23 years. I quit counting after 20 







Sent from somewhere


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 19, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Married 6yrs


Very pretty, but.....does she fly fish??


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 19, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Very pretty, but.....does she fly fish??


No, but she used to bow hunt.
And that's something I haven't gotten into.......yet


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 19, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> No, but she used to bow hunt.
> And that's something I haven't gotten into.......yet


Loved bow hunting. That is all I did for the last five years of my hunting. Then one day was 30 yards from a small buck. Notched arrow then thought if I shoot this thing, have to gut it, drag it out, and skin it. Decided I have shot enough deer. Went home empty handed and gave all my archery equipment too my son. Hope someday he will enjoy it as much as I did, and pass it on.


----------



## big t double (Jan 19, 2015)

toolmaker said:


> I was married for 25 years, divorced now.
> Here's my new deer feeder.View attachment 396197


You win.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 19, 2015)

big t double said:


> You win.


No he lost.


----------



## Laslabjohn (Jan 19, 2015)

My girls
g


----------



## awol (Jan 19, 2015)

My better half, from her good side!


----------



## glock37 (Jan 19, 2015)

My girlfriend going on 8 years together
Karen is Wonderful !


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 19, 2015)

You just ain't right Awol.lol


----------



## awol (Jan 19, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> You just ain't right Awol.lol


 Yeah, I hear that a lot, but I just couldn't resist! She was startin' a fire.........in the stove that is.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 19, 2015)

awol said:


> My better half, from her good side!
> 
> View attachment 396227



Rebecca is going to give you a knot on your head.


----------



## awol (Jan 19, 2015)

It's OK Kenneth, I asked her before I posted it!


----------



## chadihman (Jan 19, 2015)

My girl friends and I.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 19, 2015)

The pic is a little old, but its one of my Favorites


----------



## JBA (Jan 20, 2015)

glock37 said:


> My girlfriend going on 8 years together
> Karen is Wonderful !
> View attachment 396229


Nice picture Mike. Bonus points for the Steelers gear !!


----------



## glock37 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks, is there any other team ?


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is all my girls with our new arrival announcement.....



momma is due at the end of June!


----------



## ash man (Jan 20, 2015)

I love your announcement. Congrats on the soon to be new arrival. I had 4 girls before my wife had our first son, but hey as long as there healthy.


----------



## Mattyo (Jan 20, 2015)

Ok ok ok....now ya've made me do it... This is my wife, pregnant w/ my son, Christopher. He was born Sept 2013, not long after the pic was taken


----------



## Evanrude (Jan 20, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> Ok ok ok....now ya've made me do it... This is my wife, pregnant w/ my son, Christopher. He was born Sept 2013, not long after the pic was taken



That's right! Can't give em any slack, even if they are pregnant hahaha


----------



## olyman (Jan 20, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Here is all my girls with our new arrival announcement.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE!!! and congrats.. kids are a blast.....most of the time


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 20, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Thanks, is there any other team ?


Seahawks!!


----------



## JBA (Jan 20, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Seahawks!!


No way. We bleed black and gold here!!


----------



## glock37 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## glock37 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Seahawks!!


How many yinz got we got six ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greendohn (Jan 20, 2015)

The good wife and I,,she is a strong and patient woman. Been together 20+ years and it seems like a million!!


----------



## skippysphins (Jan 20, 2015)

Homelite 410 congrats!! 
Chris


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 20, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Here is all my girls with our new arrival announcement.....
> 
> 
> 
> momma is due at the end of June!


Great family picture. Is that oak in the back ground. I see your cutting some veneer.
John


----------



## JBA (Jan 20, 2015)

Lots of lucky guys here. My wife was so happy when I showed her my post with her picture. Nice to have the little lady happy with me for a change. LOL


----------



## glock37 (Jan 20, 2015)

Always if the lady is happy everybodys happy. Lol 

Jba the pa gtg is may 2 nd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron660 (Jan 20, 2015)

Our youngest Daughter and I on vacation a few years ago. She usually likes going with me to cut wood if she can bring her cat. My wonderful wife wearing a cap our oldest daughter crocheted her for Christmas. And she's staying warm from the wood my MM 660 cut.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Great family picture. Is that oak in the back ground. I see your cutting some veneer.
> John


Yes, that's oak! We took that at the local sawmill in the wood lot! If I had that oak, id sell it for grade baby !


----------



## Ron660 (Jan 20, 2015)

KG441c said:


> No girlfriend! Lol! Just the wife and IView attachment 395887
> View attachment 395888


 I know what you're thinking in that photo "think she'll let me have a ported 661 or 390xp"?...lol


----------



## KG441c (Jan 20, 2015)

Ron660 said:


> I know what you're thinking in that photo "think she'll let me have a ported 661 or 390xp"?...lol


Yep! I was thinkin dang all this money Ive spent on this wedding!! No ported 390!!! Lol!


----------



## Jan-Sietze (Jan 20, 2015)

My 4 year old daughter.


----------



## David Young (Jan 20, 2015)

my ex wife 11 years we just married too young


----------



## Marshy (Jan 20, 2015)

David Young said:


> View attachment 396369
> my ex wife 11 years we just married too young


Is that Uncle Moustache's sister?


----------



## JBA (Jan 20, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Always if the lady is happy everybodys happy. Lol
> 
> Jba the pa gtg is may 2 nd
> 
> ...


Where is this party taking place Mike?


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 20, 2015)

My middle daughter likes to come with me!


----------



## ash man (Jan 20, 2015)

Since this has turned into a kid thread here is 5 of my 6. My oldest decided to get married last year to an arborist. Unfortunately he gives most of his wood to his mommy. I will have to work on that.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 20, 2015)

ash man said:


> Since this has turned into a kid thread here is 5 of my 6. My oldest decided to get married last year to an arborist. Unfortunately he gives most of his wood to his mommy. I will have to work on that.View attachment 396375


I wouldn't be where I am now if it wasn't for my kids and wife.. Thanks for sharing your family pics with us!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 20, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> My middle daughter likes to come with me!



Both mine do.

Musta been pretty sleepy eh? lol





Not even 10 minutes and she was out lol.


----------



## glock37 (Jan 20, 2015)

JBA said:


> Where is this party taking place Mike?


Marysville pa near Harrisburg Check out the pa gtg thread 

It was awesome last yr. 

We may be having alittle one in the spring 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MGoBlue (Jan 20, 2015)

tacomatrd, I have one of them too! We should gtg and ride 125 etc...



She didn't squeal a peep!
We were high school sweethearts. I was @ her 14th birthday party (yes, as bf), she's turning 40 this year!


----------



## JBA (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice shot from Killboy. Like her throwing out the peace sign. How is Gettysburg bike week? Any good?


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 20, 2015)

JBA said:


> Lots of lucky guys here. My wife was so happy when I showed her my post with her picture. Nice to have the little lady happy with me for a change. LOL


I know buddy! Doesnt happen all that often!


----------



## MGoBlue (Jan 20, 2015)

JBA, It's great if you're into the Harley lifestyle.


----------



## JBA (Jan 20, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> JBA, It's great if you're into the Harley lifestyle.


Yes way into the Harley lifestyle. 2004 Harley Night Train. 78,000 miles. Plus it has civil war murals on it


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 20, 2015)

JBA said:


> Yes way into the Harley lifestyle. 2004 Harley Night Train. 78,000 miles. *Plus it has civil war murals on it*


So which side did you fight for?


----------



## JBA (Jan 20, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> So which side did you fight for?


I'm a Yankee. But one side of tank is the North other side is the South.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 20, 2015)

JBA said:


> I'm a Yankee. But one side of tank is the North other side is the South.


Have you posted a pic of the bike yet, Sounds like a cool paint job.


----------



## JBA (Jan 20, 2015)

Gotta get a few close ups of the artwork.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice bike, put em in the motorcycle thread in the readers rides in the off topic forum.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 20, 2015)

Unless you are going to have yer wife sittin on it. then it will go here.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 20, 2015)

JBA said:


> Gotta get a few close ups of the artwork.View attachment 396520


You have a fire hydrant in the middle of your yard?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 20, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> You have a fire hydrant in the middle of your yard?


Makes it easy to fill up the swimming pool.


----------



## JBA (Jan 20, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> You have a fire hydrant in the middle of your yard?


My dad got that off a boss from West View Water Authority. Was a hydrant they pulled out of service. Was the back yard facilities for our Dalmatian. Now its his headstone.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 20, 2015)

JBA said:


> My dad got that off a boss from West View Water Authority. Was a hydrant they pulled out of service. Was the back yard facilities for our Dalmatian. Now its his headstone.


Very cool!


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 20, 2015)

She who must be obeyed


The brood


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 21, 2015)

This is a picture of Robyn, my cleaning lady of 10 years. She calls herself the cleaning wench.


----------



## JBA (Jan 21, 2015)

Went to the archery range years ago with a girl I knew years ago. She was one hell of a shot. Girl with a bow,gun, saw or motorcycle is pretty hot in my book.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 21, 2015)

just what does she clean?


----------



## olyman (Jan 21, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> She who must be obeyedView attachment 396554
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## olyman (Jan 21, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> This is a picture of Robyn, my cleaning lady of 10 years. She calls herself the cleaning wench.View attachment 396601


 you have the pic of her,,and the pic of the gal with the curly hair.........same one???


----------



## ft. churchill (Jan 21, 2015)

So here's one of my wife with a birthday present, my family passed on a 1907 Winny model 1894 to her in a gal friendly .25-35 caliber. She was all teeth the whole day.


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 21, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> So which side did you fight for?


Hoping you were both on the same side?


----------



## Ron660 (Jan 21, 2015)

ft. churchill said:


> View attachment 396633
> So here's one of my wife with a birthday present, my family passed on a 1907 Winny model 1894 to her in a gal friendly .25-35 caliber. She was all teeth the whole day.


That's the caliber a Rancher named Clark used to kill a huge grizzly, 10ft./1100lbs. which the skull was once in the Smithsonian, in the early 1920's. The story goes the grizzly, named Old Ephraim - 3 Toes, was killing a lot of livestock and trappers were unsuccessful catching him. But Clark caught him one night in a trap and finished him with his trusty 25-35.....the best I remember.


----------



## jonsered14 (Jan 21, 2015)

Well least u guys have girlfriends or wives that dont mind u playing in the woods w ur saws mine hates it cuz once i start she cant get me to stop


----------



## aarolar (Jan 21, 2015)

Here's mine with a nice size striper she hung last spring in the river.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 21, 2015)

aarolar said:


> Here's mine with a nice size stripper, she's hung!


Ummm.....


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 21, 2015)

My gf......and wife.


----------



## sawbones (Jan 21, 2015)

Mrs Bigsaw.  Three years hitched.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey Sawbones, good to see you, beautiful wife, beautiful Bike, what more can you ask.


----------



## sawbones (Jan 21, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Hey Sawbones, good to see you, beautiful wife, beautiful Bike, what more can you ask.


She's a keeper. Stacks wood as fast as I can split it and fetches it in to the house if I'm napping.


----------



## Jameson (Jan 22, 2015)

I am VERY VERY LUCKY to have this woman, who as of a few months ago, came into my life. I spent 9 long years in a bad relationship, and so did she - to find each other at this point (both 35) is unreal.

Here is the hottie alert - this is my brothers wedding - 3 weeks ago 12/29/2014

Stefanie


----------



## olyman (Jan 22, 2015)

Ron660 said:


> That's the caliber a Rancher named Clark used to kill a huge grizzly, 10ft./1100lbs. which the skull was once in the Smithsonian, in the early 1920's. The story goes the grizzly, named Old Ephraim - 3 Toes, was killing a lot of livestock and trappers were unsuccessful catching him. But Clark caught him one night in a trap and finished him with his trusty 25-35.....the best I remember.


 killed more than a few people also........


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Jan 22, 2015)

Me and my gf at Norris Dam.
She ran my ropes that day on a job done for a friend of mine at his lake house. 
Gotta love a woman that knows how to handle the rope!


----------



## JBA (Jan 22, 2015)

Me and Big Red out on my other love. LOL.


----------



## Jameson (Jan 25, 2015)

Here is Stef and I again, this time with my updated hairdo.

Can anyone else figure out why this gorgeous woman digs me?


----------



## Jameson (Jan 25, 2015)

In fact, I see alot of UGLY guys here with beautiful HOT American Women. It must be our ruggedness and ability to work with our hands that draws them in and holds them.
Perhaps they realize that REAL MEN play with dangerous stuff like chainsaws (and/or work with them) and it turns them on?

I am a roofer by trade, a notoriously dangerous job, and when I first met Stefanie she thought it was the hottest thing to be dating a "roughneck" type working man. Unfortunately, I think these office types just DONT DO IT for alot of these women. The story below happened about four years ago, and similar things have happened since. I have been pretty lucky with getting girls in my life, maybe I can make them laugh or maybe it is my deep voice - not thinking about it anymore gentleman - just rolling with it. 

A few years back when my ex and I were broken up I had a unique experience regarding this. A woman pulled up in a dark green convertible audi on the shoulder of the road when I was sitting at a stoplight. My windows were down and she sort of yelled "This light takes forever, normally I make a right here and go around it - FOLLOW ME!" I turned behind her, we made the right and she pulled over into the shoulder again, so I pulled behind her thinking WTF? She hopped out and WOW - Picture a late 20's early 30's NY girl with the dark hair and attitude. She was so damn sexy in tight jeans and a black tank top, just a vision. Remember the old cindy crawford Pepsi commercial - Yeah - Just one Look....

I was in the F350 4 wheeler (and it looks BEAT UP FELLAS - REAL beat up) with my tools in the single cab passenger seat and some various fence installation tools in the bed - I drive pickups so I don't have to wax them. I don't really care. A few days earlier I had my tailgate stolen so All the shovels were bungee corded to my back headache rack. Just trying to paint the picture for you. I am not very good looking, as you can see from above and the other photo, so I don't normally get approached by women this aggressively..... Especially ones as attractive as her.

She comes sauntering up to the drivers side door and just hops up on my Carr Aluminum single side step while grabbing onto the door sill. She leans in smiling, her face less than a foot away from mine. Tells me basically that she passed me on the highway, slowed down to get a second look, and had been following me for ten minutes. I had the van halen kind of BLASTING so I asked her if she saw me singing. She said that is what made me look so cute and fun. I am NOT one to ruin a good thing when I see it so I joked with her a bit about stalking and told her she looked really hot in her outfit and I would love to meet later for a drink. Got the digits and met her that night.

Now I am not going to go into too much detail. I will mention that she had two or three drinks in an hour of us talking and then we ended up on the bench seat of my pickup - her idea. In the hour we were talking, she basically told me she had been dating alot since her breakup with her boyfriend - he was an office guy and all her dates were office type guys - and she was finding them boring and unadventurous. Of course I had to ask if she had ever done something like she did today (she had not) and what led to her "make this right it's quicker"? Her claim was that she just came up with the idea because she didn't want to just say "you look hot". Hot - Me? What on earth is hot about me in a crappy unwashed pickup, with dirty clothes on and my hands still grubby and messy?

That was exactly it for her you see. She thought the beat up truck, the working mans hands, the ruggedness of it all was just a HUGE turn on. Remember, she flew past me (I drive 60-65 when I have my tools with me) and only got a glimpse, but it was enough to get her juices flowing and enough for her to slow down - get behind me and follow me for miles until I turned where she could set her trap. After this we dated four or five more times but it was really just so she could get laid and feel wanted. This was just fine for me as I couldn't keep my hands off this hottie for more than 5 minutes at a time.

Ultimately I got back together with my (now ex) because she got in a car accident and broke both of her arms. Part pity and part not wanting to leave her in a tight situation I moved back in with her and wasted another few years. My ex also has my two black labradors and they were a big part of me wanting to go back to her. Sick I know. This green audi girl (Kim) texted me about a year or so ago saying she screwed things up with me (she didn't) and she wants me in her life and etc. I was involved, so I told her she was gorgeous with a great personality but she has to OPEN UP and be vulnerable if she wants to fall in love. You have to open up to where you MIGHT get hurt, if you want to fall in love. When it works it is an amazing feeling.

I really hope she has found someone, she is too pretty to be so lonely.

Moral of the story is - have some confidence. All different types of attractive girls (as evidenced here in this thread) can like us ugly working man types. Guys who work with their hands, and more importantly that work with dangerous tools and/or in dangerous situations, just seem to know how to FEEL things out better than others. You know when things are starting to tip OUT of your safety zone and know how to adjust. It is the same with women in many ways.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Jan 25, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I hate you guys! You're outdoing me at every turn!View attachment 395288


She has a very intense scary stare. . . I bet she's thinking: that Bast ard Gypo has been cheating on me with those chickens again. . .and I aim kill him with this Homelite bow chainsaw blade. . .EmmmHmmm!


----------



## SteveinUT (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## nyctreeman (Jan 25, 2015)

My kind of girl


----------



## jl4c (Jan 25, 2015)

Jameson said:


> Here is Stef and I again, this time with my updated hairdo.
> 
> Can anyone else figure out why this gorgeous woman digs me?
> 
> View attachment 397897



There's no accounting for taste.


----------



## Woody912 (Jan 25, 2015)

Just check my avatar


----------



## BigRed96 (Jan 25, 2015)

nyctreeman said:


> My kind of girl
> 
> View attachment 398064


She needs to keep her booger hook off the bang switch...just sayin.


----------



## Viper21 (Jan 25, 2015)

Jameson said:


> In fact, I see alot of UGLY guys here with beautiful HOT American Women. It must be our ruggedness and ability to work with our hands that draws them in and holds them.
> Perhaps they realize that REAL MEN play with dangerous stuff like chainsaws (and/or work with them) and it turns them on?
> 
> I am a roofer by trade, a notoriously dangerous job, and when I first met Stefanie she thought it was the hottest thing to be dating a "roughneck" type working man. Unfortunately, I think these office types just DONT DO IT for alot of these women. The story below happened about four years ago, and similar things have happened since. I have been pretty lucky with getting girls in my life, maybe I can make them laugh or maybe it is my deep voice - not thinking about it anymore gentleman - just rolling with it.
> ...



Great story Jameson. Fellow Roofer here. Couldn't agree more with your take on it. Have had similar experiences. Usually when least expected, after a hard day...lol. Met my wife in an insurance office. She was constantly hit on by suit & tie guys, & guys with much deeper wallets. She certainly had better offers yet, been married 20+yrs now. 

Last year in Dec, my father was in a nursing home for a couple weeks after a surgery. I went to visit him with my sister. This amazing hottie was attending to him. She was in her 20's & smoking hot. She noticed my wedding band, & proceeded to tell me about her boyfriend, & young son. We shared a laugh or two, that was about it. Good thing she couldn't read my mind..haha. My sister later told me, she was weak in the knees, when she met me, & that my rugged appearance, beard & all really turned her on, & how sick of girly or "metro" men she was....... Quite a compliment when some hottie 20yrs younger says something like that. I would've never guessed, even though my sister said it was obvious. However, after being married for a couple decades, I guess my radar doesn't notice stuff like that anymore unless it's hit you with a brick obvious...lol.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 25, 2015)

Viper21 said:


> Great story Jameson. Fellow Roofer here. Couldn't agree more with your take on it. Have had similar experiences. Usually when least expected, after a hard day...lol. Met my wife in an insurance office. She was constantly hit on by suit & tie guys, & guys with much deeper wallets. She certainly had better offers yet, been married 20+yrs now.
> 
> Last year in Dec, my father was in a nursing home for a couple weeks after a surgery. I went to visit him with my sister. This amazing hottie was attending to him. She was in her 20's & smoking hot. She noticed my wedding band, & proceeded to tell me about her boyfriend, & young son. We shared a laugh or two, that was about it. Good thing she couldn't read my mind..haha. My sister later told me, she was weak in the knees, when she met me, & that my rugged appearance, beard & all really turned her on, & how sick of girly or "metro" men she was....... Quite a compliment when some hottie 20yrs younger says something like that. I would've never guessed, even though my sister said it was obvious. However, after being married for a couple decades, I guess my radar doesn't notice stuff like that anymore unless it's hit you with a brick obvious...lol.



Two of my good friends own a roofing company. They are roofing a building on the City wharf right now. The City requires them to pay "living wages". They have to pay their employees $52.00/hour! Not bad wages for someone who doesn't speak English. BTW they don't ever have white guys apply for work.


----------



## Viper21 (Jan 25, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Two of my good friends own a roofing company. They are roofing a building on the City wharf right now. The City requires them to pay "living wages". They have to pay their employees $52.00/hour! Not bad wages for someone who doesn't speak English. BTW they don't ever have white guys apply for work.



The industry has been trending that way for awhile now. It's hard work, it's dangerous work, regardless what facet of the industry you are in. Most young people aren't interested. Few look for a career in Roofing. The only exception that I've seen.... would be in rural areas, like where I live, and micro sized companies. Most all of the large operations in urban areas you'd have to be bi-lingual or Spanish speaking to be employable in a field position. 

My operation today is definitely micro-sized. While I miss the income from a decent sized company, I don't miss the headaches, the responsibilities, or the overhead. I love the profession though. Always have. I would rather have a conversation with a problem roof, or a 100 year old house than most people these days...lol. The biggest issues/problems I see, probably like many industries, is labor related. It's always satisfying to come up with unique, & or, permanent solutions to nagging problems. Plus, it's always something different. Once you think you've "seen it all", something else makes you laugh, or surprises you.


----------



## nyctreeman (Jan 25, 2015)

BigRed96 said:


> She needs to keep her booger hook off the bang switch...just sayin.


Don't be harshin' my fantasy, bro!
 If a girl ain't a little dangerous ... well ...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 25, 2015)

nyctreeman said:


> Don't be harshin' my fantasy, bro!
> If a girl ain't a little dangerous ... well ...
> 
> View attachment 398246


I like the souvenir plate, where can I get one?
John


----------



## nyctreeman (Jan 26, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I like the souvenir plate, where can I get one?
> John


They are ashtrays I bought from a Stihl Dealer in France.
You might be able to get them still on eBay, I saw some there a couple years ago, you may have to do the search on eBay France though.


----------



## MCW (Jan 26, 2015)

I like these threads. Great to see people's families!
Here is my other half Tracy - she's off a farm so likes getting her hands dirty and loves shooting, chainsaws etc. We've been together 17 years this year and engaged for just over 11 years. We'll get married one day  We met at university in 1993 studying Agricultural Science. I knew I liked her when she had .22 Magnum, .22/250, and 30/06 shells lined up along her bookcase!
Took this photo yesterday when trying out some new lounges. Our little daughter is just over 2 1/2 years old. She makes me laugh every day.


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 26, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Two of my good friends own a roofing company. They are roofing a building on the City wharf right now. The City requires them to pay "living wages". They have to pay their employees $52.00/hour! Not bad wages for someone who doesn't speak English. BTW they don't ever have white guys apply for work.



I feel a kindred to you all....... We have a roof!


----------



## mu2bdriver (Jan 26, 2015)

Wife of 4+ years In Bar Harbor. If this thread survives another 6 months, I'll have a new addition to post about!


----------



## Redoakranch (Jan 27, 2015)

Another 65 degree winter day in CA!


----------



## sawbones (Jan 27, 2015)

Redoakranch said:


> Another 65 degree winter day in CA!
> View attachment 398562


BE A U tiful day here near Seattle today too.


----------



## FayettesFinest (Jan 27, 2015)

Here is me and mine at the local watering hole. I cut firewood for the bar owner, so after a delivery, he invites us to the bar to get our fill.


----------



## Jameson (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow, So many gorgeous American Women.

I hope you guys realize that these women are WAY OUT OF YOUR LEAGUE! 

I am sure you are all doing the right thing to keep them with you.

Saluting you all!

JC


----------



## Magnum783 (Feb 2, 2015)

Easy now pal don't boost everyone's ego too much I want to fit back into the pickup. Where did everyone else go, I love pictures they are so fun. I enjoy meeting everyone.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Feb 2, 2015)

The rest of the pics I have of my wife are for my eyes only, hehehehehe


----------



## Magnum783 (Feb 2, 2015)

I won't tell her post on my friend. You posted pictures of who? [emoji6]


----------



## dswensen (Feb 11, 2015)

Jameson said:


> I hope you guys realize that these women are WAY OUT OF YOUR LEAGUE!



You got that right - she's certainly out of my league. Here she is - met her 31 years ago as a sophomore in college. Still as beautiful now as she was then.


----------

